# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Waterproofing Exposed Brick Wall in Shower

## Toni_Tiger

Hi all,
I have recently removed tiles in my bathroom to find a beautiful rustic brick wall.  I would love to be able to keep this brick exposed as a feature wall in the shower, but I'm not sure how I would go about waterproofing it.
Any advice would be very much appreciated.
Cheers  :Biggrin:

----------


## Master Splinter

Cover it with a sheet of glass - anything else is really begging for problems.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> Cover it with a sheet of glass - anything else is really begging for problems.

  As opposed to just quietly begging for a problem...which even glass will satisfy since it'll turn the beautiful rustic brick wall into the dream terrarium for a mycologist in no time at all.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I suspect any clear coating will change the look anyway and it's going to need more than a wipe down to keep it clean. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Epoxy ? Seen it used in showers a lot recently, mainly on the floor but increasingly used on walls and floor instead of tiles. Forms a complete membrane

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Epoxy ? Seen it used in showers a lot recently, mainly on the floor but increasingly used on walls and floor instead of tiles. Forms a complete membrane

  Hi ringtail,
I think he wants to see the old bricks, the epoxy used in wet areas has a range of colours because epoxy is not UV stable, though there are some very nice looking timber boats that have been coated with epoxy, however the epoxy is coated with several layers of high UV resistant Varnish, not too good in wet area if regularly cleaning. 
A pitty really because I would look lik no shower I have ever seen. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

It would look good I reckon. I have used the epoxy floor system several times on driveways, steps etc... and the contractor said the top coat that goes over the paint fleck is high UV  - and clear. He also said that its perfect in a shower as nothing can stick to it or grow on it ( mould etc...). So I dont know 100%. Maybe call one of the seamless flooring guys and have a chat. Maybe even polyester resin. It definitely is a lot tougher than epoxy and stays clear for life if the right product is used. Applying it to a vertical surface would be the trick.

----------

